# Celia Cross Greyhound Trust - Fun dog show



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This takes place on Cranleigh Showground in Surrey on the 20th of June.

Further events can be found on the website Celia Cross Greyhound Trust - Greyhound Rescue

If its not too hot, i shall be going as its a few minutes walk from my house.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump.

Its this weekend if anyone is interested. Meant to be nice weather too, not too hot.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would have gone with my lot but its a bit too far away for us.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It was today, i thought it was tomorrow


----------

